

Best tools for late night startup hackers - danshapiro
http://www.currentlyobsessed.com/2011/01/16/favorite-tools-for-late-night-startup-hackers/

======
o6uoq
I like..

<http://themeforest.net>

..also links to all their other offerings, can sometimes make the ordeal of
having to get something coded/designed much easier. That link is for WordPress
themes, but the family of sites like codecanyon etc have a wonderful selection
of templates, videos, flash code, snippets, etc - something for everyone!

------
mr_november
Late night I have to be in f.lux land or my eyes are not happy campers:
<http://www.stereopsis.com/flux/>

